# ps2



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

i have no idea when it comes to audio/video stuff. i want to run my ps2 in my car. what kinda stuff would i need. thanks


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

a video screen, a power inverter dc to ac


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

www.dscustoms.com has video screens for fairly cheap. there is a guy on here with a sentra or something that has their equipment. Im going to be installing a bunch of their stuff in my friends Del Sol. You can get a screen from them and a power inverter from Circut City and of course the PS2 from where ever. Its not a difficult setup, its just hard to get everything hid and looking good. A while back, I did an install in a friends car where we took his ps and put it in the airbag compartment. We even made the lid into the airbag cover. He had an in dash tv though so it was a little easier than having a whole seperate tv in the car. But you can take the ps2 and hide it in the dash in the glove compartment. You can even take the open/close controls and run them closer to you, its not hard, Ive disected ps's and ps2s countless times and the wiring is rather simple.
Study setups in car audio magazines and just look at the pics and figure out how they do it. Thats how I do alot of stuff. Its how I did the ps in the glove compartment. We saw it in a mag and copied it.
Just read alot and study the mags....thats your biggest source of information.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

would a 140watt inverter be enough to power a PS2?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It should...

does the Ps2 have a wall wart power supply, or do you plug 120 straight into it? i haven't seen one for years.

BUT... most of those game systems run on a wall wart power supply, and you just plug 12V into the back of them using the round connectors. If that's the case, then ther's no need in buying the invertor and all that BS. just plug the +12V right in.,.. BUT, that's assuming that's the way the machine is designed. I have no personal experience with the ps2 though.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> It should...
> 
> does the Ps2 have a wall wart power supply, or do you plug 120 straight into it? i haven't seen one for years.
> 
> BUT... most of those game systems run on a wall wart power supply, and you just plug 12V into the back of them using the round connectors. If that's the case, then ther's no need in buying the invertor and all that BS. just plug the +12V right in.,.. BUT, that's assuming that's the way the machine is designed. I have no personal experience with the ps2 though.


i guess ive read this too late, i just got the 400watt inverter from Best Buy today was the last day of the sale, usually they sell it for $89 or so , i got it for $39


----------

